# Hal Ferh...Malta



## Dmc68 (Jun 9, 2018)

Been wanting to get in this place ever since I saw it years ago. These are just a few pictures I took


----------



## HughieD (Jun 9, 2018)

Some excellent graff there. Good find...


----------



## smiler (Jun 9, 2018)

I liked that some tasty graff, Nicely done, Thanks


----------



## Dmc68 (Jun 12, 2018)

I must admit I was well impressed with the graffiti, not your usual tag stuff.


----------



## intrigued bylife (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi off to Malta next week and thinking of heading here, would you say it's safe enough for me to go alone ? not explored anything abroad before, also how did you get there ? it's about 3 km from where I'm staying with no car is it doable as i'm assuming no buses go there. TIA


----------



## Dmc68 (Oct 18, 2018)

intrigued bylife said:


> Hi off to Malta next week and thinking of heading here, would you say it's safe enough for me to go alone ? not explored anything abroad before, also how did you get there ? it's about 3 km from where I'm staying with no car is it doable as i'm assuming no buses go there. TIA



I certain you will be safe on your own. Catch a bus to Golden Bay and you will be dropped off right by it. Have a nice holiday.


----------

